# MOOD SWINGS!!



## RazorBaby88 (Mar 18, 2008)

so lakota is having major mood swings and i don't know what her problem is..but she better cool it. lastnight i heard her go after one of my other dogs..and then this morning she did it again..well the the puppy Cullen walked by her bed..and she started growling and charged him..so i went in to her room with her and she was fine with me..jumped up waging her tail kissing me..so i thought hmm maybe he just caught her off gaurd..well then my room mate opened the door to the other side of her room..she sleeping in like a storage room thing..has two doors leave one open and there are a bunch of blankets on the floor that she curls up in..well anyways she opened the other door and lakota instintenly started growling and showing her teeth..she has never done this before..well she keeps charging the other dogs and my room mate won't go near her now..she has always been leary about pitbulls..but i convinced her they were fine...ha and then Lakota did that..well anyways..she is fine with me and my sister and our other roomate it's just the other dogs and the one roomate..i don't know what's wrong with her..she has been fine with all of them up untill lastnight...any idea's?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

How old is she? How is she bred?(If you know)


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Is it time for her to go in heat? some females get an attuide problem right before their heat cycle.


----------



## RazorBaby88 (Mar 18, 2008)

she is four years old and i am not should how she was bred..what do you mean..and no it's not time for her to go in heat..she just came out of heat like a couple of weeks before christmas..


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

She means what lines is she and is she bred really tight? Is there anything bothering her? Is she hurt in anyway or is there any signs of dental problems or sickness? These thinks can trigger it also. Is she getting enough space away from the other dogs? Does she get enough exercise? Is another dog in the house getting more attention and she is getting less than she is use to? Is there another dog in the house that is reaching the age to start their heat cycle? Or is there another due to go in heat? These are questions you have to ask yourself when a dog starts acting aggressive out of the blue at that age.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> S*he* means what lines is she and is she bred really tight? Is there anything bothering her? Is she hurt in anyway or is there any signs of dental problems or sickness? These thinks can trigger it also. Is she getting enough space away from the other dogs? Does she get enough exercise? Is another dog in the house getting more attention and she is getting less than she is use to? Is there another dog in the house that is reaching the age to start their heat cycle? Or is there another due to go in heat? These are questions you have to ask yourself when a dog starts acting aggressive out of the blue at that age.


I am a guy. Lol. But everything you said was what I was gonna say!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

my bad sorry lol its hard to disquish guy from girl on here


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

No worries.


----------



## RazorBaby88 (Mar 18, 2008)

lol first nice SN ForPits&Giggles..ha nice one..anyways..Lakota is four Pheonix is nine months and nuetured and Cullen is ten weeks. She is still getting the same amount of attention and all that..all my dogs get taking out at 8 am and then fed at 8:30. taking for a run down my road and then walk back up it..well except for Cullen he's not so big on the running and walking on a leash yet. then when we get back they usually tear thru the house with energy..didn't do that today seens how i have to keep Lakota seperated.. then they take there naps in the after noon..for a couple of hours and when i get home we go thru the same thing..so nothing that i can see has changed..maybe she's feeling some that im not..i don't know..and i have know idea about her bloodline or anything i haven't had her, her whole life. but i did notice something this morning...she drank a ton or water...and didn't really eat that much...not like she usually does..she usually like attacks the food and it's gone..not today she left half of it in her bowl and when back and layed down on her blankets...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

She may be jealous of the new pup?(10wks old)


----------



## RazorBaby88 (Mar 18, 2008)

I Don't Know It Could Be But Ive Had This Puppy For A Week Now And I Am Guess He's Ten Weeks..From Research On The Internet..But Anyways..When I Brought Him Home She Was Fine..She Actually Went Over Board And Adopted Him..Wouldn't Let Him Outta Her Sight..She's Has Went The Total Oppisite Direction..Now Going After Him? I Don't Understand Her..She Keeps Growling At Anything That Comes Near Her..She Hasn't Growled At Me Yet..And She Doesn't Want To Either..No Way I Will Put Up With That And No Way Am I Backing Down From My Own Dog.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

she could be feeling jealous or newness as worn of the new puppy and now she feels like it is taking her place. She may just not be feeling well. Which ever try to give her some extra love and understanding and try and take her mind off the other dogs by giving her something to do that is just for her. Introduce her back slowly and correct her from bad behavior with a firm no or ackkk. I don't know if its just me or not but females seem to get really jealous of new puppies after about a week or two cause thats when they realize they are there to stay.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i vote your new pup is the problem. Find him/her a new home for a week and feel lakota back out. Neela adopted Indi, but then turned on jarvis... I removed Indi from the equasion and she's fine with jarvis again. You messed up your ying yang in the house by bringing in the new dog.


----------

